# Uploading photos to Facebook/Instagram through Lightroom



## KatieT (Nov 21, 2018)

Good Morning!
So happy I found The Lightroom Queen as I am very new to using this app.  I recently edited photos from my iPhone 8 in Lightroom but can't figure out how to upload them to Facebook and Instagram from the mobile app.  Can anyone provide direction?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## PeteGB (Nov 26, 2018)

With the image open touch the ‘share’ icon, top right. (It’s a box with an arrow pointing up). Select the size then select the App you want to share with.  FB and Instagram should be listed. 

Note that there is a difference between ‘Instagram’ and ‘Copy to Instagram’. I think one is ‘story’ and one is post a picture.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## KatieT (Nov 27, 2018)

PeteGB said:


> With the image open touch the ‘share’ icon, top right. (It’s a box with an arrow pointing up). Select the size then select the App you want to share with.  FB and Instagram should be listed.
> 
> Note that there is a difference between ‘Instagram’ and ‘Copy to Instagram’. I think one is ‘story’ and one is post a picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pete!! Very helpful. Do you know how to upload an entire album by chance? I’m not seeing the same options when I try to upload an entire album.

Katie


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 27, 2018)

PeteGB said:


> Note that there is a difference between ‘Instagram’ and ‘Copy to Instagram’. I think one is ‘story’ and one is post a picture.
> 
> Pete


The "copy to Instagram" option lets you select either "story" or "feed" whereas the "Instagram" option only goes to "feed".


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 27, 2018)

KatieT said:


> Thanks, Pete!! Very helpful. Do you know how to upload an entire album by chance? I’m not seeing the same options when I try to upload an entire album.
> 
> Katie



Just select multiple photos instead of 1 photo and use the share option.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 27, 2018)

This feature is also very useful for sharing using WhatsApp. You can take a photo or photos, add to LRCC, do some editing then share on WhatsApp.


----------



## PeteGB (Nov 27, 2018)

Selecting multiple images is possible. With a grid of images showing, first tap on the three dots in the upper right corner and choose ‘Select’. Now you can select pictures by tapping on them, and then export them by tapping the Share icon that is now at the bottom.

There’s a box at the top left of the grid appears, if you tick that all pics in the Album are selected.

Pete


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2018)

PeteGB said:


> Selecting multiple images is possible. With a grid of images showing, first tap on the three dots in the upper right corner and choose ‘Select’. Now you can select pictures by tapping on them, and then export them by tapping the Share icon that is now at the bottom.


And a slightly hidden trick... long press on the photo in Grid will select the Selection mode without going through the menu.


----------



## KatieT (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you all!!!


----------

